# Cat in labor?



## Dita&Dexter (Jan 15, 2014)

My 1 year old Siamese cross Dita missed her spay appointment twice due to the ridiculous amount of snow this winter, then got out of my house 2 times and got pregnant. She is due sometime this week. Everything has been going along as expected until Sunday when she had some leaking of clear then pinkish fluid. After consulting with my vet I was advised to just monitor her for signs of distress and let labor progress naturally. It is now Tuesday and we still have no kittens. She is calm, doesn't seem in distress, and the kittens can still be felt moving around in there. I have her with a box, a bed, food, water and litter box in my bathroom. I check on her constantly and have been spending quite a bit of time sitting with her. She isn't more affectionate then usual although I don't even think that is possible considering she is normally a huge cuddle bug and is standing on us purring and rubbing on us. 

I have raised orphaned kittens more then once but have never bred a cat or had a cat of mine have kittens before. When should I worry that something is wrong?


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

So looking forward to seeing kitten pics  Siamese babies!! Any idea who Dad is? It will be interesting to see how many and what the kittens look like.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

If she's not acting distressed and you can still feel them moving, then things should be going fine. It always seems like it takes ages for the babies to arrive (and then suddenly they're 8 weeks old and tearing your house apart  ).


----------



## Dita&Dexter (Jan 15, 2014)

The dad would be a Siamese cross as well. He is the neighbours barn cat. I know it's him because out here we have almost no strays, the coyotes and cougars pick them off to quickly. Dita is a Siamese/Maine **** cross. She is a black medium coat, her full brother dexter is a short haired tuxedo. I think she is still doing fine. She seems calm and content. The kittens are still moving around lots in her so they also seem fine. I have her locked away in my bathroom so her brother and or my cranky old Siamese won't bug her and I am not 100% sure how my boston terrier and bulldog will be towards new kittens. I know they are good with 6-8 week old kittens and Dita and Dexter are best buddies with them but I would hate to have one of them rough a new kitten up. The only thing currently stressing her however seems to be being separated in the bathroom. She cries and cries at the door at times and tries to escape when one of us go in and out. I think this is all stressing me out more then her though. Lol


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope everything goes well with Dita and her pregnancy  If she seems to be a little stir-crazy in the bathroom, I think it might be ok to let her out the rest of the house periodically, as long as she's supervised. My Newt was acting 100% normal right up until the moment she gave birth. She had the run of the house, but then again, she was the only pet around at the time.

Also, my cat rejected the two queening beds I had made for her, and decided to give birth under my bed.


----------



## Dita&Dexter (Jan 15, 2014)

Well this morning at 5am we had kittens finally. Dita was great. She had them in. The bed I provided and needed me there for support. As I suspected one of the kittens was in a ruptured sac and was stillborn. The other 3 are healthy and nursing. 2 look solid black like Dita and the other looks like a tuxedo like Ditas brother Dexter. I will post pics of them later when I am on my laptop. I'm so happy things went well, other then for the one kitten.


----------



## Dita&Dexter (Jan 15, 2014)

Never mind. Lol 3 hours later after everything calmed down came a little white kitten. It's smaller then the others but strong and already nursing alongside the others. So total now is 4 live, 1 stillborn.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, I'm so sorry for the loss (sadly, it's not that uncommon). I'm glad to hear the others are doing well. How's Mom doing?


----------



## Dita&Dexter (Jan 15, 2014)

Dita is doing great and the kittens are doing great too. For a first time mom Dita is doing amazing. I know stillbirth is common, I used to foster bunnies and took in many pregnant rabbits and dealt with labor, stillbirth, rejection, etc. I'm just glad the other kittens are fine and Dita immediately accepted and cared for them. My worst fear was having to raise more orphaned kittens!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking forward to the pics...congratulations!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Congratulations mama Dita.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes Yes! Pictures of Moma and babies!!;-)


----------

